# How I Met Your Mother - 09/24/12 - Farhampton



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, they teased us with a shot of the mother at the end.

I must've missed something after Ted was talking to Klaus at the station - did they show Ted leaving Victoria?

I did laugh when Quinn met Nick at the bar and decided Robin no longer had feelings for Barney.

Nothing extra special or ground-breaking this episode.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It was ok.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

The plan is to watch it to the end, just like a bad movie you've invested enough time in that you have to see how it ends. But they are going to make it as painful as possible, aren't they?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> Well, they teased us with a shot of the mother at the end.


not really, just another shot of the yellow umbrella.

move it along already!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

A whole lotta nowhere.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> not really, just another shot of the yellow umbrella.


They are giving us more and more - we also saw her shoes. This was a step up from the shot in an earlier season where we just saw her bare feet as she was walking across the hall.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> They are giving us more and more - we also saw her shoes. This was a step up from the shot in an earlier season where we just saw her bare feet as she was walking across the hall.


We saw her legs, too. Not the best legs I've ever seen on TV. 

I didn't like the swerve. We still have no idea whether Robin and Barney got married or not.

Marshall and Lilly with their heads in a fish tank hit close to home, but they went to the well one too many times.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Is this the last season, if not they should think of how to wrap this up..its just limping along now.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

plateau10 said:


> The plan is to watch it to the end, just like a bad movie you've invested enough time in that you have to see how it ends. But they are going to make it as painful as possible, aren't they?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> A whole lotta nowhere.


And this reminded why I gave this show up 2 years ago. I have still watched random episodes here or there and watched last night. They still give you nothing.

Also the creator talked with TV Line about the premier

http://tvline.com/2012/09/24/how-i-met-your-mother-season-8-premiere-post-mortem/


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody know if that German phrase Klaus said about "the one" is a real thing or not? And if so, how is it spelled?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ment said:


> Is this the last season, if not they should think of how to wrap this up..its just limping along now.


I read somewhere that the Barney/Robin wedding will be at the end of this season. So if they want show Ted and the mother dating, that will be next season, #9.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Anybody know if that German phrase Klaus said about "the one" is a real thing or not? And if so, how is it spelled?


I didn't recognize it as an actual German word, although it appeared that they did string together several legitimate German words to create that word, which is how German words work.

I was trying to read the German in the captions but it went by so fast, and when I paused the captions disappeared. It was like 1 am when I was watching, so I was just trying to get through without falling asleep. I'll check again tonight and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/lebenslangerschicksalsschatz
http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/beinahe leidenschaft gegenstand


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

If we meet the mother before the series ends, I hope they work hard casting the role. If the chemistry between Ted and Mom doesn't work, this will suck even more than watch dbag ted week in and week out


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Alan Sepinwall summed up my feelings perfectly in his review:



Alan Sepinwall said:


> At one point, Klaus describes to Ted the German concept of something that is "almost the thing that you want, but it is not quite." I don't want that to be a metaphor for "HIMYM" itself. But I'm pretty much watching/writing out of institutional loyalty at this point, and because every now and then the show turns out an episode (usually completely unrelated to anything Mother-y) that reminds me of the good old days. "Farhampton" was not that.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

I would be ecstatic if this show rose to the level of "almost the thing that you want" 

Anyway, I really hate the folks who threadcrap every episode thread and wish for the demise of a show rather than just stop watching, so I'll shut up now


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't hate it. I'm just really, really ready for some closure.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Well, they teased us with a shot of the mother at the end.
> 
> I must've missed something after Ted was talking to Klaus at the station - did they show Ted leaving Victoria?
> 
> ...


That scene after klaus was in the future after Barney/Robin failed marriage.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

They've set up this artificial construct which is basically meaningless to the show, and now they are getting a backlash from most people because of it.

Who the mother is or isn't has no baring on whether the show is good or not, funny or not, and now they've screwed themselves.

-smak-


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

smak said:


> They've set up this artificial construct which is basically meaningless to the show, and now they are getting a backlash from most people because of it.
> 
> Who the mother is or isn't has no baring on whether the show is good or not, funny or not, and now they've screwed themselves.
> 
> -smak-


Not with me or my friends. But here, yes. Since the ratings are holding up, I'd think it doesn't really matter in the world either.

Get over it. It's just a title. The show is Friends. With a slight gimmick but the humor is Friends.

As for limping along, huh? They showed the fate of two couples so far. Lily and Marshall starting a family. Barney and Robin to the altar.

I liked this one. It got a lot back on track. Or at least told us where the track was.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

When did we see Barney and Robin at the alter? I can't remember.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> When did we see Barney and Robin at the alter? I can't remember.


We didn't. But they are going there. We didnt have that last year. If they show everything in one show, the series is over in a week. Not conducive to making a series over several years.

And of course they are getting married. That was the whole point of the German story montage.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Not with me or my friends. But here, yes. Since the ratings are holding up, I'd think it doesn't really matter in the world either.
> 
> Get over it. It's just a title. The show is Friends. With a slight gimmick but the humor is Friends.


This.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

In the previous episode we saw Ted calming down Barney before the wedding, but in their conversation I didn't catch the word "she". The whole episode I was thinking how it might turn out that Barney admits he is gay and the womanizing was just his trying to deny it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Idearat said:


> In the previous episode we saw Ted calming down Barney before the wedding, but in their conversation I didn't catch the word "she". The whole episode I was thinking how it might turn out that Barney admits he is gay and the womanizing was just his trying to deny it.


No, he's only acting gay in real life to get more chicks. I saw it in a movie.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jdfs said:


> That scene after klaus was in the future after Barney/Robin failed marriage.


You mean the scene with the mother? I had the impression it was the night of the Barney/Robin wedding...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

plateau10 said:


> The plan is to watch it to the end, just like a bad movie you've invested enough time in that you have to see how it ends. But they are going to make it as painful as possible, aren't they?





DreadPirateRob said:


> Alan Sepinwall summed up my feelings perfectly in his review:


This is pretty much where I'm at with this (and have been for at least last season as well). I don't know at this point why I even bother other than the time I've invested in it already and I'm just hoping right now that I get at least a slight warm feeling at the conclusion.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

robojerk said:


> I read somewhere that the Barney/Robin wedding will be at the end of this season. So if they want show Ted and the mother dating, that will be next season, #9.


I saw an interview with NPH. He said this is most likely the last season. Most of them have other projects they have been working on. He said it would take a ot of meny to get them all back. Not that it won't happen and maybe this was just the start of the negotiating for a raise.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I don't hate it. I'm just really, really ready for some closure.


Yep, that is where I am. Enough teasing already, there's more misdirection here than in any Bourne movie. Enough. The stories and the characters are so beyond pretentious now that I am at the point where I just don't care about them anymore. Still, there are a few interesting episodes every year that make it worth watching. And of course, I want to see how it all plays out


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yep, that is where I am. Enough teasing already, there's more misdirection here than in any Bourne movie. Enough. The stories and the characters are so beyond pretentious now that I am at the point where I just don't care about them anymore. Still, there are a few interesting episodes every year that make it worth watching. And of course, I want to see how it all plays out


If you don't like the stories, the humor, the characters, why are you watching??????

The show is NOT about meeting the mother. That is just part of the story. If you want to meet the mother, come back at the end and see who it is.

Not every TV show is about telling one story. This mania about the mother is ruining a good show for you because you are fixated. Sit back and enjoy the jokes without worrying about the damned mother. Millions others are doing that just fine. If you don't enjoy the show, stop watching.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

The main problem is, the show is not even funny anymore.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm a little curious about something. At the beginning of the episode he was talking with the older woman at the train station (and she was sitting there at the end of the episode when we saw the mother). I'm actually curious, since the actors portraying the kids are adults now, if they may be switching the narrative over the course of this season so that he's telling the story to her instead of to the kids.

But I'm with everyone else. I get that the show is not about the mother, but it's barely entertaining anymore. Let this be the last season.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I'm a little curious about something. At the beginning of the episode he was talking with the older woman at the train station (and she was sitting there at the end of the episode when we saw the mother). I'm actually curious, since the actors portraying the kids are adults now, if they may be switching the narrative over the course of this season so that he's telling the story to her instead of to the kids.


I actually wondered about that myself.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

They are dragging this out for way too long. I love this show but really wish it would just be over. 

My theory is that Live with Kelly hired the worst host they could come up with so they can fire him in a year and get Neil Patrick Harris instead. You heard it here first folks.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I sort of agree about the "get over it" about the title (it's still fun to make fun of it though, same with what used to be "Music Television").. But I do think the show is still entertaining. If it was COMPLETELY uninteresting, I would stop watching it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> If you don't like the stories, the humor, the characters, why are you watching??????
> 
> The show is NOT about meeting the mother. That is just part of the story. If you want to meet the mother, come back at the end and see who it is.
> 
> Not every TV show is about telling one story. This mania about the mother is ruining a good show for you because you are fixated. Sit back and enjoy the jokes without worrying about the damned mother. Millions others are doing that just fine. If you don't enjoy the show, stop watching.


Because I used to like all that. And I disagree, it IS at least somewhat about the mother. Maybe that's the show you want it to be, not about the mother. While not every episode goes there, many do. So I don't know how you can make that definitive statement. Part of any story is the journey getting there. Watching the last episode doesn't give me the journey. That's why I keep watching.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Barney summarizing the entire series to date in 52 seconds was actually quite funny. But otherwise, meh.

I also wonder why they invented a Hampton. They've used real locations before, and it's not like there aren't enough real Hamptons to pick one from, or that they showed enough of the train station for anyone to get really cranky about it not looking right.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> I also wonder why [...] they showed enough of the train station for anyone to get really cranky about it not looking right.


 Granted, it's been many years since I last darkened the doorstep of an LIRR train station, but that looked fairly accurate to me.

What are people complaining about?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> I'm a little curious about something. At the beginning of the episode he was talking with the older woman at the train station (and she was sitting there at the end of the episode when we saw the mother). I'm actually curious, since the actors portraying the kids are adults now, if they may be switching the narrative over the course of this season so that he's telling the story to her instead of to the kids.
> 
> But I'm with everyone else. I get that the show is not about the mother, but it's barely entertaining anymore. Let this be the last season.


The kids have been grown up for some time. One even became a wizard. They have been using footage they filmed years ago. No reason to stop now. Besides, the voice over said "your cousin" in the beginning.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> Granted, it's been many years since I last darkened the doorstep of an LIRR train station, but that looked fairly accurate to me.
> 
> What are people complaining about?


If they used a real Hampton name, people might complain that that didn't really look like the real train station with that name on it. He's saying they should have used a real Hampton name anyway, despite that potential complaint, instead of making one up.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

That's ridiculous. The show's main setting is NYC, and it's clearly a soundstage. Nobody cares.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> If they used a real Hampton name, people might complain that that didn't really look like the real train station with that name on it. He's saying they should have used a real Hampton name anyway, despite that potential complaint, instead of making one up.


Ah, ok. I misread.

The sign they used was spot on though. Exact same font and a colored stripe to indicate the line.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> Granted, it's been many years since I last darkened the doorstep of an LIRR train station, but that looked fairly accurate to me.
> 
> What are people complaining about?


I didn't say anyone complained. I just wonder if they made up a fake station just to avoid complaints, when in the past they've referred to real town names and real locations. Why is it Farhampton rather than, say, East Hampton?


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I believe they called it Farhampton as a joke about how far it was from the city. I can't remember, but I thought the episode when they first wanted to buy the house they made a big deal about how far it was.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cragmyre said:


> I believe they called it Farhampton as a joke about how far it was from the city. I can't remember, but I thought the episode when they first wanted to buy the house they made a big deal about how far it was.


Marshall & Lilly's house? I don't think that was in Far (or any other) Hampton.

IIRC, it was in East Meadow, which is a real place, and not nearly as far away from Manhattan as the Hamptons are.

That does raise the question about the timeline of this episode and the finale of last season. I don't remember how Ted first discovered Veronica on her wedding day, but IIRC they were in Manhattan. It's like a 2.5 hour drive from Manhattan to the Hamptons on most days.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Marshall & Lilly's house? I don't think that was in Far (or any other) Hampton.
> 
> IIRC, it was in East Meadow, which is a real place, and not nearly as far away from Manhattan as the Hamptons are.
> 
> That does raise the question about the timeline of this episode and the finale of last season. I don't remember how Ted first discovered Veronica on her wedding day, but IIRC they were in Manhattan. It's like a 2.5 hour drive from Manhattan to the Hamptons on most days.


The stuff with Ted and Victoria in this episode was months (years?) before the events of the Barney/Robin wedding in Farhampton. The only reason they were semi tied together is that Victoria's wedding was at the same place, so Ted and Victoria had to drive out there to leave the note (and then retrieve the note). They used the same locations but they were probably at least a year apart in time.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The stuff with Ted and Victoria in this episode was months (years?) before the events of the Barney/Robin wedding in Farhampton. The only reason they were semi tied together is that Victoria's wedding was at the same place, so Ted and Victoria had to drive out there to leave the note (and then retrieve the note). They used the same locations but they were probably at least a year apart in time.


Right. So when did Victoria get to Manhattan on the day of her wedding in Farhampton 2.5 hours away?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Right. So when did Victoria get to Manhattan on the day of her wedding in Farhampton 2.5 hours away?


There are definitely issues with the timing. Victoria snuck out and went to Manhattan, ran into Ted, they were driving away to wherever they were going, when Ted learned that she hadn't left a note and turned around. So they drove all the way to Farhampton (presumably now it's been at least five hours since Victoria snuck out), and the big German girl is still guarding the door as if Victoria is in there getting ready (despite the fact that nobody has gone in or out and nobody has heard anything from her in several hours). Then Ted climbs in the window, leaves the note, realizes Klaus is running away too, so he climbs back in the window and removes the note, etc. Ultimately, we're looking at at least six hours that Victoria has been out of that room. I think that's pretty unusual for a bride to arrive at the wedding venue six hours ahead of time, let alone be sequestered in her room that entire time without any interaction with anyone.

But it's just a silly sitcom, so who cares?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I think it's a fair bet that when the writers wrote last season's finale, they didn't know that the wedding was going to be in the Hamptons.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think it's a fair bet that when the writers wrote last season's finale, they didn't know that the wedding was going to be in the Hamptons.


It's also fair to assume that when they wrote this season's premiere, they knew what happened in last season's finale.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> It's also fair to assume that when they wrote this season's premiere, they knew what happened in last season's finale.


That was, like, 4 months ago. I doubt they remember.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

There are writers for this show?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aindik said:


> IIRC, it was in East Meadow, which is a real place, and not nearly as far away from Manhattan as the Hamptons are.


"Revenge" is in the Hamptons, right?

What exactly are the Hamptons, anyway? I think of it as Snootyville, like Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> the big German girl is still guarding the door as if Victoria is in there getting ready (despite the fact that nobody has gone in or out and nobody has heard anything from her in several hours).


They said that Victoria was napping and her friend was guarding the door. Still ridiculous that she would nap for 6 hours on her wedding day, but at least it's a nod to why no one was checking on her.



mattack said:


> "Revenge" is in the Hamptons, right?
> 
> What exactly are the Hamptons, anyway? I think of it as Snootyville, like Martha's Vineyard.


Whoa what?!?! The Hamptons are snooty (so I've been told... never been there). The Vineyard is NOT snooty.

Just, er, don't spend too much time in Edgartown


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

aindik said:


> Marshall & Lilly's house? I don't think that was in Far (or any other) Hampton.


They certainly couldn't afford a house in the Hamptons.



aindik said:


> IIRC, it was in East Meadow, which is a real place, and not nearly as far away from Manhattan as the Hamptons are.


The joke there is that anything outside Manhattan is way too far. And, to be fair to them, a one-time day-trip for a wedding to the Hamptons is much easier to tolerate than a "you're moving to somewhere that it takes hours to get to?" that suggests repeated long unpleasant trips (not just one), or not seeing them that much.



mattack said:


> "Revenge" is in the Hamptons, right?
> 
> What exactly are the Hamptons, anyway? I think of it as Snootyville, like Martha's Vineyard.


"Royal Pains" definitely is, it's its whole premise.

The Hamptons are a cluster of charming small towns pretty far out on Long Island which became the favored summer home location of the super-wealthy a long time ago. You can do a day trip visit to the Hamptons to shop in lots of amazingly overpriced antique shops, hope to see movie stars and captains of industry at the cafés, and look (from a distance) at multimillion dollar homes with private beaches and the kind of amenities that seem like what you'd make up if you were making a joke about how rich people live. But you can't afford to live there, and probably not even to stay in a hotel there. If you were that rich, you'd probably be hiring someone to read this forum for you.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> They certainly couldn't afford a house in the Hamptons.


They didn't buy it---it was a gift, IIRC.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> They didn't buy it---it was a gift, IIRC.


Lily's grandparents gave it to them when they decided to move to Florida.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I kind of enjoy the tease. As the chubby calved mother walked from the cab I wanted to believe we might finally see her, even though I knew we would not, just for a moment a glimpse of hope.

I enjoyed the episode and long stopped caring about the teasing. It is part of what the show is at this point.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Okay, I'll be more explicit. They couldn't afford to live in the Hamptons even with a house given to them.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hunter Green said:


> Okay, I'll be more explicit. They couldn't afford to live in the Hamptons even with a house given to them.


How is this different than all the young characters in TV shows that have large apartments in NYC or LA that they clearly couldn't afford? Those are places you either rent a closet or have 5 roommates (or both).


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

There's no thread for this week, and this isn't worth a new thread, but ...


Spoiler



http://www.heynannynanny.com is live and made me giggle


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

There's no reason to put that in a spoiler.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> There's no reason to put that in a spoiler.


I debated that myself, but since it wasn't about the episode in the thread title, I decided to be safe rather than take a chance on upsetting someone.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> There's no reason to put that in a spoiler.


MauriAnne is right. It should be a spoiler b/c it referenced an episode that aired after the one for this thread.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> I debated that myself, but since it wasn't about the episode in the thread title, I decided to be safe rather than take a chance on upsetting someone.


:up:


----------

